
The Tbilisi phage therapy clinic pioneering a superbug treatment - apsec112
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-health/science-and-disease/perfect-predator-inside-tbilisi-clinic-pioneering-radical-superbug/
======
adontz
[http://eliava-institute.org/scientific-laboratories/rd-
depar...](http://eliava-institute.org/scientific-laboratories/rd-department/)

------
divinebovine
Agriculture in the US has started embracing phage therapy for some diseases.
Both the EPA and California's EPA has recently approved a phage that attacks
Xylella fastidiosa, Pierce's disease, in grapevines. This disease kills a vine
within a few years. I'm hoping to get to try this in Texas in 2020 but it may
be another year before everything is approved here.

